# I found out Pax rate me poorly if they see a Camera facing them.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Most Pax are too privacy sensitive, so I just turn Dashcam (Wyze 2) away from interior of car and towards windshield. But it records audio inside car. In reality Audio is really all you need. Audio once got a Cab driver out of getting jail time from woman who lied and claimed rape.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I find the opposite in my market.
Also it does make them behave.

Get a camera, use it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Most pax actually like that I have a camera recording them. They know people can be idiots and it makes them feel safer since I put in the effort to make the unknown car more secure


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

The only commentary I can make on your specific camera is perhaps is sticks out _too_ much. Hardly anyone even notices my Blackvue and I've only ever had 1 person in 11k rides get bent about it. Run that wire a little cleaner so it doesn't jump out and you'll see a difference I bet. Maybe even paint the camera shell to match the plastic it is mounted on.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Most Pax are too privacy sensitive, so I just turn Dashcam (Wyze 2) away from interior of car and towards windshield. But it records audio inside car. In reality Audio is really all you need. Audio once got a Cab driver out of getting jail time from woman who lied and claimed rape.
> View attachment 410411


Just looked that song up on YouTube and that in and of itself is worthy of a 1 star &#128514;

On a serious note, mount the camera in the back window area facing towards the front of the car. Make sure the install is clean regardless of which way you go with it, exposed wires look unprofessional and sloppy. Most of your passengers wouldn't even notice it.. especially if you get something like this.. https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai...wiBgrOajLLnAhVMAqwKHWcMAiQQwg96BAgKEAo&adurl=

Just make sure you CYA with consent laws.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Yeah, I run a blackvue and have the wires hidden, what you have looks unprofessional, try running the wires around the dash so it looks clean. My blackvue isn’t the same color as the rest of the molding it’s attached to and all I’ve gotten was compliments. Don’t bother color matching it, it’s the way your wires are run that people don’t like. When people see that they think this guys is going to do something shady with the video like post it online since it doesn’t look professional. I know it seems unimportant but people do judge a book on its cover when they jump in some unknown vehicle


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

It was ghetto on Reddit where you posted it THREE times. It’s still ghetto.....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Most Pax are too privacy sensitive, so I just turn Dashcam (Wyze 2) away from interior of car and towards windshield. But it records audio inside car. In reality Audio is really all you need. Audio once got a Cab driver out of getting jail time from woman who lied and claimed rape.
> View attachment 410411


If pax's don't like it they can just cancel the ride. Make sure you have audio.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> If pax's don't like it they can just cancel the ride. Make sure you have audio.


Issue is they never say anything, but they will later do 1 star


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> It was ghetto on Reddit where you posted it THREE times. It's still ghetto.....


I was going to mention this but you worded it much better



Ozzyoz said:


> Issue is they never say anything, but they will later do 1 star


Maybe it's you, not the camera


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> I was going to mention this but you worded it much better
> 
> 
> Maybe it's you, not the camera


Not me lol. I heard a few ask me what Camera is about and it coincided with a ratings hit



Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> It was ghetto on Reddit where you posted it THREE times. It's still ghetto.....


Reddit is becoming sick place.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 410810


How about hide your camera behide the mirror?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

uber fleet management systems would like you to install even more cameras and sensors. in the end these super-equipped vehicles will make the road much safer for drivers...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, I run a blackvue and have the wires hidden, what you have looks unprofessional, try running the wires around the dash so it looks clean. My blackvue isn't the same color as the rest of the molding it's attached to and all I've gotten was compliments. Don't bother color matching it, it's the way your wires are run that people don't like. When people see that they think this guys is going to do something shady with the video like post it online since it doesn't look professional. I know it seems unimportant but people do judge a book on its cover when they jump in some unknown vehicle


But I do UberX and I isn't a profession lol


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> But I do UberX and I isn't a profession lol


This is why your rated poorly, you are not professional about driving for Uber, someone is paying you for a ride and you look like you aren't taking it seriously. People can tell this and I wish you would stop driving for Uber if you are going to treat it like your picking up hitch hikers off the side of the road and not treat it like a business.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

NicFit said:


> This is why your rated poorly, you are not professional about driving for Uber, someone is paying you for a ride and you look like you aren't taking it seriously. People can tell this and I wish you would stop driving for Uber if you are going to treat it like your picking up hitch hikers off the side of the road and not treat it like a business.


I take them from point A to point B, safely and in a clean car. That is enough, Uber itself even mentions "Professional Driver" for Black cars quote screen, but never mentions "A Professional Driver" for UberX. It isn't a profession for me in the UberX because it doesn't actually need specialized stuff like the Black or Lyft Lux meed (dress well, etc etc)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Most Pax are too privacy sensitive, so I just turn Dashcam (Wyze 2) away from interior of car and towards windshield. But it records audio inside car. In reality Audio is really all you need. Audio once got a Cab driver out of getting jail time from woman who lied and claimed rape.
> View attachment 410411


Just have dash cam set to look like it's turned off but in reality it's recording.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 410810


You can partially hide it behind the mirror, if the model is right:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074CNMFK5/?tag=ubne0c-20https://blendmount.com/series/bbv


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

I found out Alcohol destroys my liver


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just have dash cam set to look like it's turned off but in reality it's recording.


But they still will be paranoid as any Cam eye looking thing to them is recording. You heard what Lindsay Graham is doing. America is becoming least privacy country in the world.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> But they still will be paranoid as any Cam eye looking thing to them is recording. You heard what Lindsay Graham is doing. America is becoming least privacy country in the world.


Well if you step outside chances are someone has you on camera. But no one actually looks at them unless something happens. Going through video photoage is tedious.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well if you step outside chances are someone has you on camera. But no one actually looks at them unless something happens. Going through video photoage is tedious.


Still though pax have asked about it and it coincided with my ratings fall, now ratings are going up again when I turned it towards windshield. Also Reddit Lyft driver's and Ubers reported getting flags and stuff by pax that complained to driver about the Dashcam, I can even go grab those posts if you don't believe me.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

I think everyone is right. Your "dashcam" looks like a Webcam and that bothers people. A proper, or at least more professional or less noticeable solution will help you here. 99.9% of pax don't care at all about dashcams. 1 in 1000 will ask about it and leave it at that. I've only had one person ever truly get upset about it, and she didn't get a ride from me that day.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Timbrr said:


> I think everyone is right. Your "dashcam" looks like a Webcam and that bothers people. A proper, or at least more professional or less noticeable solution will help you here. 99.9% of pax don't care at all about dashcams. 1 in 1000 will ask about it and leave it at that. I've only had one person ever truly get upset about it, and she didn't get a ride from me that day.


I've been through 3 dashcams, prior one was black and was mounted higher, real dashcam and not Wyze,. Still got downvotted. Btw this Wyze U never made it face pax because I just got it, it was prior smaller ones that were getting me 1 stars or 3, 2


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> I've been through 3 dashcams, prior one was black and was mounted higher, real dashcam and not Wyze,. Still got downvotted. Btw this Wyze U never made it face pax because I just got it, it was prior smaller ones that were getting me 1 stars or 3, 2


What if its not the cam at all. Maybe you come off awkward. Maybe you smell. Maybe you don't say hello thank you and goodbye, Maybe you come off as a know it all, Maybe your car is dirty, Maybe the routes you take are longer than usual, Maybe you're cross-eyed, Maybe you're a pervert, Maybe you're drunk or on drugs when you drive, maybe your car smells like chicken, maybe your car smells like curry, maybe your fat.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> What if its not the cam at all. Maybe you come off awkward. Maybe you smell. Maybe you don't say hello thank you and goodbye, Maybe you come off as a know it all, Maybe your car is dirty, Maybe the routes you take are longer than usual, Maybe you're cross-eyed, Maybe you're a pervert, Maybe you're drunk or on drugs when you drive, maybe your car smells like chicken, maybe your car smells like curry, maybe your fat.


Maybe I'm just like my father, too bold
Maybe you're just like my mother
She's never satisfied (she's never satisfied)
Why do we scream at each other?
This is what it sounds like
When doves cry

---
Lyft once told me most my Pax seem to enjoy my rides.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Maybe I'm just like my father, too bold
> Maybe you're just like my mother
> She's never satisfied (she's never satisfied)
> Why do we scream at each other?
> ...


I never meant to cause you any sorrow
I never meant to cause you any pain
I only wanted to one time to see you laughing
I only wanted to see you
Laughing in the purple rain
Purple rain, purple rain
Purple rain, purple rain
Purple rain, purple rain
I only wanted to see you
Bathing in the purple rain


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I take them from point A to point B, safely and in a clean car. That is enough, Uber itself even mentions "Professional Driver" for Black cars quote screen, but never mentions "A Professional Driver" for UberX. It isn't a profession for me in the UberX because it doesn't actually need specialized stuff like the Black or Lyft Lux meed (dress well, etc etc)
[/QUOTE]
Seriously? This is why your rated poorly, you don't want to be professional and you wonder why you get bad ratings? Those two things can't be related, it must be the camera that looks like a tweaker installed it. Yeah, me makes sense


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Even with UberX you need to be somewhat profession, you walk into McDonald's and they still are profession even though they aren't fine dining. Not saying you need to wear a suit but your car needs to look the part. Your attitude here is probably worse then when you have riders. That camera says I don't care about your safety because I have loose wires ready to be tangled or snagged and be a disaster. The I'm not a profession doesn't cut it when people are paying yo
> 
> Seriously? This is why your rated poorly, you don't take this like someone is paying you but you treat them like
> 
> You don't want to professional and you wonder why you get bad ratings? Those two things can't be related, it must be the camera that looks like a tweaker installed it. Yeah, me makes sense


Hahah @ tweaker


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Can't say I ever got down rated for my rear facing dash cam. Most of the pax that do bring it up say it is a great idea. Even had a couple pax order one while they were in my car to make sure they got the same one I had. Most of the people that want to know the brand and details want it for the company vehicle they drive.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well if you step outside chances are someone has you on camera. But no one actually looks at them unless something happens. Going through video photoage is tedious.


I go through my dash cam footage to get rid of the 5 minute clips that don't have PAX in them. I really don't find it tedious, it actually can be very entertaining. Did I just pick my nose while at the stop sign? Damn I look pretty tired, best not drive that long any more. Dang that chick did not have any panties on under her skirt. Did he really just pull her boob out and start sucking on it? Holly cow that car almost rear ended me.

The best was watching a mom scam me into taking 4 teen age girls to McDonalds by the local movie theater one weekend night. Boy was she smooth and if I had not reviewed the dash cam footage I would have had no idea.


----------



## Noob-ber (Dec 25, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Issue is they never say anything, but they will later do 1 star


I've been running a dash cam since day 1. Going on 2 years now.

4.98 Uber / 5.0 Lyft

No problems at all.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I take them from point A to point B, safely and in a clean car. That is enough, Uber itself even mentions "Professional Driver" for Black cars quote screen, but never mentions "A Professional Driver" for UberX. It isn't a profession for me in the UberX because it doesn't actually need specialized stuff like the Black or Lyft Lux meed (dress well, etc etc)


If you dont care stop posting about it. Geez



Ozzyoz said:


> Still though pax have asked about it and it coincided with my ratings fall, now ratings are going up again when I turned it towards windshield. Also Reddit Lyft driver's and Ubers reported getting flags and stuff by pax that complained to driver about the Dashcam, I can even go grab those posts if you don't believe me.


10k plus rides 4.5 years, 2 very obvious dash cams. 1 complaint.

I think it's you, not the camera


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I have the Secure360 camera, which blends into my dash pretty well. Only one passenger asked me if it was a 360 degree camera. He said it didn't bother him and we had a discussion about the technology (which I had little to add). 

The one thing about this camera is that when it loses signal, it beeps, which happens downtown between tall buildings. So, I think a good number of passengers realize it's there mid-ride, but no one has said anything about it except that one guy. My rating on Uber is a 4.99 - so I don't think it negatively impacts ratings.

I'm with the others...there is probably something else you're doing that's causing the bad ratings (plus you've got to hide those cables). If bad ratings are related to the camera, is it possible it's the way you respond when passengers ask about it?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> You can partially hide it behind the mirror, if the model is right:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074CNMFK5/?tag=ubne0c-20https://blendmount.com/series/bbv


$98 for a mount? I don't think I like it below the mirror either, on my past cars I had it on the windshield above and behind the mirror but this car had that hump from the ceiling so there was no room. Though it does look compatible with my camera and thanks for the info, who knows, my next car it my be perfect for.

After further looking at this mount it isn't for the rear facing camera but for the front facing camera. The one in the picture is the rear facing camera. The camera this mount is for is barely visible on the bottom right of my mirror

And looking at it even more it won't work with my car, I don't have the space to mount it to the mirror that it needs, all kinds of some sensors behind the mirror so there's no neck for the mount to clamp onto. I have a parking pass I hang from it and it barely got on there and that just a piece of paper thin plastic


----------



## Jay White (Feb 24, 2020)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I found out Alcohol destroys my liver


I found out Cigarette destroys my lung



Ozzyoz said:


> Most Pax are too privacy sensitive, so I just turn Dashcam (Wyze 2) away from interior of car and towards windshield. But it records audio inside car. In reality Audio is really all you need. Audio once got a Cab driver out of getting jail time from woman who lied and claimed rape.


I think the reason why Pax rate you poorly is that they were about to do something nasty, and they really want to do that immediately, but they found out they couldn't because your camera was facing them. Dont ask why I know that, and you really dont want to know, trust me.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Jay White said:


> I found out Cigarette destroys my lung
> 
> 
> I think the reason why Pax rate you poorly is that they were about to do something nasty, and they really want to do that immediately, but they found out they couldn't because your camera was facing them. Dont ask why I know that, and you really dont want to know, trust me.


I am doing Eats now lol. My phone has app that acts as dashcam and cycle records on 128gb SD


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Many pax notice the camera, one even slumped down in his seat not to be seen by it (too late). Nobody ever asked me to turn it off and nearly all pax are respectful. YOUR physiology, how you carry and conduct yourself, has more to do with how the trip will go than a camera.


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Pax rated you poorly because you suck


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Nobody has noticed my camera. Keep it hidden. They don’t need to know and if they see it, explain that it is for everyone’s safety and insurance reasons in case of accident


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Nobody has noticed my camera. Keep it hidden. They don't need to know and if they see it, explain that it is for everyone's safety and insurance reasons in case of accident


I don't hide mine but if asked I say it's for insurance. Most individuals don't ask and my camera is oh so obvious.


----------

